# What would you miss.



## Wilberforce (Jan 5, 2017)

If you are not in the country of your birth or have lived in another country for a while was there any food stuffs you craved that you could not get.

I absolutely cannot get smoked haddock and I really want it. There is no substitute unless it is smoked cod which I can't get either, and I have a few recipes that call for it.

Most things one can get online, but not fresh foods.


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2017)

When I lived in Turkey, I craved good corn on the cob.  The Turks don't (or didn't then) eat tend to eat corn; it was just grown for animal feed or processing into meal.  

I had mentioned eating corn on the cob to our kapici (houseboy) and he brought me a bag of ears of corn.  They were absolutely inedible.  Tough as eating rocks.  He was proud to bring us something, so I had to scrape the kernels off the ears and make sure the ears were prominently displayed in the garbage for him to find (he always went through the garbage to see what was salvageable...).  The kernels went into another bag that I threw away on the way to the bus.


----------



## victorian gent (Jan 5, 2017)

There are two foods I miss from living in Canada.  Firstly is Captain Highliner fish from the freezer section of the grocery store.  I would cut the block in half and fry with garlic and a little margarine.  The second is Tim Hortons coffee and donuts.  In Canada there is more Tim Hortons than any other coffee shop.  Here, there is none to enjoy.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 6, 2017)

You can buy Tim Horton's coffee in the grocery stores now, but not the doughnuts of course. I can see how you would miss them.

I think the Turkey story is priceless. It was the same in the UK years ago, I remember my mother buying it frozen and later my father growing it and the neighbors thought he was nuts.  Your houseboy probably bought you corn for making flour or grits so it would be inedible fresh. Even fresh corn was eaten very quickly after picking as the sugar was converted to starch very quickly. I remember the saying "put the pot on to boil and then go and pick the corn" Nowadays with supersweets, sugar enhanced and triple sweet varieties they will keep several days after picking.


I found smoked haddock in the East of Canada yesterday, 3 ibs cost $33 and the shipping was $38!! Not a gamble I feel like taking.

I love my home grown corn but I don't have the acreage anymoreto grow it myself . thankfully  I am surrounded by corn growing farms  . Like you I would miss that very much.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 7, 2017)

Canned whole Anaheim chilies. I can get them chopped but not whole. Then I can get corn tortillas but they fall apart in the frying pan.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 9, 2017)

victorian gent said:


> There are two foods I miss from living in Canada.  Firstly is Captain Highliner fish from the freezer section of the grocery store.  I would cut the block in half and fry with garlic and a little margarine.  The second is Tim Hortons coffee and donuts.  In Canada there is more Tim Hortons than any other coffee shop.  Here, there is none to enjoy.



There were a few Tim Horton's in Rhode Island until a couple of years ago.  I used to frequent one of them in Coventry, near our daughter's home.  The one in Coventry was bought out and is now a Bess Eaton donut shop.  When I was a teen-ager, Tim Horton was one of the bight lights on the Toronto Maple Leafs!!


----------



## dog lover (Jan 9, 2017)

Pork roast with the skin still on. Everyone takes the skin off....


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 9, 2017)

I get pork with the skin on but I go to a local butcher not a supermarket, When I do a roast we have the crackling. I can also buy the skin in another place and sometimes I do and render it down to lard and then have lots of cracklings.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 9, 2017)

I remember when I first started going up to Canada on business and discovering Salt & Vinegar potato chips. I absolutely loved them! In recent years we've been able to buy them in the U.S., but for a long time they just didn't sell them here. Whenever I'd drive to BC from Seattle, I'd stop at the first convenience store on the other side of the border and buy several bags. I'm so glad they sell them here now.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2017)

Jeannine I don't know if you have one nearby but in CT there is a smokehouse owned by a family who have a small business smoking and selling local meats, sausages, etc. I heard if there is room they will smoke something for a customer, If you could get the haddock there it would probably be less expensive.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you RR I have thought about that too as I have friends who smoke fish bit I have hesitated because it is a very light smoke on the haddock in the UK and I  don't know if they would know how. It is something I intend to pursue though and I have to admit it had been pushed way back on my to do list so I appreciate the reminder I lke it poached in mild and I also use it to make kedgeree which I love so double drats!!


----------

